
I've Written a Book - shawndumas
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2011/06/28/ive_written_a_book/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IgnoreTheCode+%28ignore+the+code%29
======
flyosity
Lukas is one of the preeminent thinkers in the field of user experience & user
interface design and if this book is anything like his blog, it'll be a must-
buy for anyone working on software that other people use. Congrats!

~~~
runevault
I'm not big in the scene so was unaware of his blog, but hearing such praise
makes me more interested in getting it to help me unsuck the UI in my own
projects.

------
thibaut_barrere
I will definitely buy the book, but I find that the (blog article) title "I've
written a book" doesn't help to sell it, unless you know the author...

------
mcantor
I just purchased this book in both formats and I am giddy with excitement to
read it. But I just have to ask... does anyone else think the swiss army knife
on the cover looks like some kind of horrifying insect?

SWEET JESUS GET IT OFF ME

~~~
LukasMathis
That's actually what sold me on the cover image :-)

~~~
mortenjorck
Upon closer inspection of the cover image, I finally realized what the knife
body actually is. Crafty!

------
joelhooks
Can anybody say how the illustrations hold up on the Kindle version? I have a
DX and it is OK most of the time, but with a visual book like this...

~~~
LukasMathis
The illustrations themselves are all okay, as far as I can tell; I've tried to
make sure that they have enough contrast even on a greyscale screen like the
Kindle's. However, there are some formatting issues with a few of the pictures
on the regular-sized Kindle's screen. I'm not sure if these issues also appear
on the DX. They might not, because they seem to occur due to the Kindle's
small screen width.

I'll talk to my publisher to see if we can get these problems fixed.

~~~
joelhooks
I bought the DX specifically to solve the formatting problems on the little
version. It makes code listing readable too. I will let you know how it reads.
Cheers.

~~~
lemming
I'd be interested to know this, too. Fortunately the Pragmatics also let you
download the PDF, which usually read well on the DX even though the navigation
sucks.

------
kadjar
I'll have to mark this on my long list of "books to buy when I have money."

~~~
mortenjorck
If you're building a product that you hope will get you to that point, this
book might be a good investment right now!

------
danest
promo video: <http://vimeo.com/25448878>

------
Estragon
This sounds interesting. Can anyone recommend some highlights from his blog
which would help evaluate whether it's worth purchasing?

~~~
LukasMathis
Maybe somebody else will do that, but if you go to the pragprog.com page for
the book, you can read the preface and two sample chapters:
<http://pragprog.com/titles/lmuse/designed-for-use>

~~~
Estragon
Thanks, Lukas.

